# What do you think of this as a complete system?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok I have put something together and I hope to get opinions on my idea and even suggestions of other gear if something comes to mind that is known as a better performer in the same price range.

You may know if you have read any of my other post that I am up dating my Home Theater system and so far I have added an OPPO-105 and have decided to keep my B&W 805’s as fronts simply because I love them and know of no other offerings that I can afford that sound better.

As to rears I am still looking but am thinking about Klipsch S-20’s as L&R rears and the S10 as L&R center rears. I have a B&K 7150 200w x 5 as my main amp and a B&W AWS-2000 as my woofer.

What I am considering is selling the B&K amp and Reference 31 that is present in my system and then going in this direction as the complete upgrade.

My Pre-amp would either be the EMOTIVA UMC-1 OR UMC-200. The main amp would be their XPR-5 that has 400w x 5 to power the center front and the four backs and then two of their XPR-1 Mono amps for the front L&R.

Thanks for any input you might have, REP


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. However, if you could match and have B&Ws all around, your surround effects will sound more uniform, like pans from front to back. Ideally, all speakers should be identical, but budget will not allow that for most of us. But, B&Ws in a different, less expensive line may be a better choice than the Klipsch. Hurts me to say that, since I am a HUGE Klipsch fan.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. However, if you could match and have B&Ws all around, your surround effects will sound more uniform, like pans from front to back. Ideally, all speakers should be identical, but budget will not allow that for most of us. But, B&Ws in a different, less expensive line may be a better choice than the Klipsch. Hurts me to say that, since I am a HUGE Klipsch fan.



Thanks all this rings true, and you hit the nail on the he head with the cant afford thing. My B&W's were bought in another time and place when money flowed much more freely. 

Thing is I like Klipch as well and I don't know if there offering would be any worse than anything else outside of the Nautilus line where a timber match is concerned. 

Quite frankly my room and set up is so bad that I feel that I have a lot more to contend with not to say that adding another problem would help anything. I chose the Klipsch because they seem seem to offer a lot of sound for the money, But I am open to hear of anything else to use a rears.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What do you have for a center?


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> What do you have for a center?


The center is an 805 Center.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

rpearson said:


> The center is an 805 Center.


OH, I should have got that from your first post....:rubeyes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The important ones to match are the fronts and those B&W805 speakers are fantastic and I agree there is no reason to replace them. 
As long as the surrounds match each other then you wont not miss it much at all.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The important ones to match are the fronts and those B&W805 speakers are fantastic and I agree there is no reason to replace them.
> As long as the surrounds match each other then you wont not miss it much at all.


Yeah but who would have ever guessed that this would be such a had decision. I am trying to grab up something that I will not regret for being so cheep but also a good value. Something large enough to have a full big warmth that are wall mountable but not brake the bank. Looking at like the latest greatest last year or the year before thing. 

Now looking at the Klipsch WS-24 Icon W Series. Any input on these? How do they compare to the Synergy Klipschs etc....


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have two sets of Klipsch Rs-62's,they have the keyhole hangers as well. I know they sound great if you can find a set in your price point they should work well for you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rpearson said:


> Yeah but who would have ever guessed that this would be such a had decision. I am trying to grab up something that I will not regret for being so cheep but also a good value. Something large enough to have a full big warmth that are wall mountable but not brake the bank. Looking at like the latest greatest last year or the year before thing.
> 
> Now looking at the Klipsch WS-24 Icon W Series. Any input on these? How do they compare to the Synergy Klipschs etc....


get some of these SVS SBS-02s and you wont regret it. they are half price and a steal of a deal even at full price. they would be a much better match to your B&Ws
I have a pair of them in my livingroom for surrounds and they sound great.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> get some of these SVS SBS-02s and you wont regret it. they are half price and a steal of a deal even at full price. they would be a much better match to your B&Ws
> I have a pair of them in my livingroom for surrounds and they sound great.


Had a look at the the SVS's very interesting thanks.


----------

